# Darkened vision



## Gingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Loss of contrast and everything appears dim to me, like there isn't enough light


----------



## emilija000000 (Dec 29, 2021)

For me too..


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

2D 😕


----------



## Gingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Can you tell me when did your symptoms started, did it worsened?


----------



## Gingham (Dec 29, 2021)

emilija000000 said:


> For me too..


Can you tell me when did your symptoms started? Did it worsened?


----------



## Gingham (Dec 29, 2021)

Natty1977 said:


> 2D 😕


As if your perpherial vision is non-existent, not in focus or something?


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

Gingham said:


> As if your perpherial vision is non-existent, not in focus or something?


Hi,
Yes, lack of peripheral sight, with vision slightly out of focus, like if you press your face against a large mirror, then look at the background to the sides of you, it’s like that. Sounds weird lol, but you will see what I mean


----------



## Repth (6 mo ago)

I have this, too. I never knew how to explain it except everything feels dimmed, like there’s something over me casting shade like a cloud.


----------

